# ANY GOOD NAMES FOR A CAR CLUB



## player81 (Dec 14, 2005)

I WANT TO MAKE A CAR CLUB BUT I DONT KNOW WHAT TO NAME IT GOT ANY IDEAS? KEEP IT GANGSTA


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

well, just remember that almost every combination of Boulevard, Kings, Aces, Knights, Rollerz, and Royal is taken :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

true pride


----------



## CarolinaGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

below reality ; Strictly Spokes


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

SAN DIEGO CHIPPERS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

clownin on chrome :dunno:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

UNTOUCHABLE IMAGE :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

newbie c. c


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jan 5 2006, 07:19 AM~4552575
> *newbie c. c
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

How about "Keep It Gangsta CC." :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Malvados C.C :0 now that sounds very gangster


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

DOO'S OPEN C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

something gansta? how bout "BUSTING CAPS C. C" :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

rainbow riders


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

'' TRU=STYLE ''


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

papa johns cc


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

www.goodtimescarclub.com!!!!ALWAYS LOOKEN FOR TRUE , LIFETIME RIDAS!!!!!!CHECK IT OUT HOMIE!!!


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

how bout STOMPIN C.C.


----------



## CarolinaGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Switches C.C.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jan 5 2006, 09:41 AM~4552639
> *something gansta?  how bout "BUSTING CAPS C. C" :biggrin:
> *


You wanna keep it gangsta? How about....

i'm 28 years old and I still live with my mom cuz I dropped out of high school.CC


----------



## TEXASVVP (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by player81_@Jan 4 2006, 06:33 PM~4549777
> *I WANT TO MAKE A CAR CLUB BUT I DONT KNOW WHAT TO NAME IT GOT ANY IDEAS? KEEP IT GANGSTA
> *


''MEXICAN MAFIA''C.C?? :0


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

fecal flingers c.c.


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jan 5 2006, 11:10 PM~4558468
> *You wanna keep it gangsta? How about....
> 
> i'm 28 years old and I still live with my mom cuz I dropped out of high school.CC
> *


Now that's GANSTA!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

What about, AI POKI ASIGI C.C.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jan 6 2006, 12:10 AM~4558468
> *You wanna keep it gangsta? How about....
> 
> i'm 28 years old and I still live with my mom cuz I dropped out of high school.CC
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Still Chippin CC


----------



## chucky (May 14, 2003)

i dont know if its taken but how about untouchables c.c.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chucky_@Jan 6 2006, 12:40 PM~4560593
> *i dont know if its taken but how about untouchables c.c.
> *


Taken by Los Neighbors in Chicago


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

steady mobbin car club :0


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

I personally think if you have to ask help with a name you probably shouldn't start the club. The club should represent you and the people you roll with, asking for a name and then making a club with a name someone else suggested sounds pretty weak to me, because there won't be any significance behind it that is "yours". Just my 2 cents.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> I personally think if you have to ask help with a name you probably shouldn't start the club. The club should represent you and the people you roll with, asking for a name and then making a club with a name someone else suggested sounds pretty weak to me, because there won't be any significance behind it that is "yours". Just my 2 cents.
> [/quote
> well said


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

How bout 'John CC' I always liked that name. Just kinda w/u... Kidda, all my boys names our John, just like George Foreman..


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Jan 6 2006, 12:11 PM~4561266
> *I personally think if you have to ask help with a name you probably shouldn't start the club.  The club should represent you and the people you roll with, asking for a name and then making a club with a name someone else suggested sounds pretty weak to me, because there won't be any significance behind it that is "yours".  Just my 2 cents.
> *


my thoughts exactly.... but i've got one he can use...naw better not don't want anyone to say i'm puttin him down or anything like that


----------



## player81 (Dec 14, 2005)

I was going to name it ruthless but I heard some one already has that name!


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by player81_@Jan 7 2006, 06:32 PM~4569676
> *I was going to name it ruthless but I heard some one already has that name!
> *



but are you really "ruthless" anyway? what about something along the lines of UNDECIDED CC ? :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Jan 5 2006, 01:34 PM~4554853
> *rainbow riders
> *


dont say that cause they will get mad and march gay riders unite :biggrin: :biggrin: lmfao lmfao


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

dude wheres my car c.c. :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Jan 7 2006, 10:23 PM~4570707
> *dude wheres my car c.c. :biggrin:
> *


sorry he wants it gangsta 

homie wheres my car c.c. :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Street Assassins C.C.


----------



## laidlowOR97759 (Jul 3, 2005)

one bad motha hush ya mouth C.C. 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


how about funesto C.C. (latin for bringer of death, but lord only knows how well translated)


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

UNAMED C.C.


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

how about pizza hut we deliver c.c. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

McDonalds .C.C

you can also get club shirts there


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: representing the big ol ronald :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Jan 11 2006, 05:58 AM~4592225
> *McDonalds .C.C
> 
> you can also get clubs shirts there
> *


:roflmao: YOU WRONG FO THAT :roflmao:


----------



## laidlowOR97759 (Jul 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 11 2006, 04:02 AM~4592239
> *:roflmao: YOU WRONG FO THAT :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no kiddin thas almos evil :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASVVP_@Jan 6 2006, 12:13 AM~4558482
> *''MEXICAN MAFIA''C.C?? :0
> *



:0 

YOU DON'T WANT TO GET THE MAN IN A WRECK...

:nono:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Jan 6 2006, 01:11 PM~4561266
> *I personally think if you have to ask help with a name you probably shouldn't start the club.  The club should represent you and the people you roll with, asking for a name and then making a club with a name someone else suggested sounds pretty weak to me, because there won't be any significance behind it that is "yours".  Just my 2 cents.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)

Fuck a hoe cc


----------



## gearhead (Dec 27, 2005)

*PUNK ASS INTERNET GANGSTA CC!!!!


:machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## Lucky_863 (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jan 5 2006, 09:19 AM~4552575
> *newbie c. c
> *











:roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Lucky_863 (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gearhead_@Jan 11 2006, 09:58 AM~4592802
> *PUNK ASS INTERNET GANGSTA CC!!!!*



Cyber Thugs CC


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

a lowrider cc


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ANONYMOUS CC

THE NO BODIES CC

JUST STARTING CC


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Jan 11 2006, 03:58 AM~4592225
> *McDonalds .C.C
> 
> you can also get club shirts there
> *


who would the prez be mike seigel-corky- :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Jan 12 2006, 07:46 PM~4606468
> *who would the prez be mike seigel-corky- :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


do you get fries wit that shirt


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

the mentaly challenged c.c. 













cause weeeereeeeee #1


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Dollar Menu Guy C.C.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 13 2006, 08:13 AM~4609942
> *Dollar Menu Guy C.C.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: you forgot the s on guy uce :rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 6 2006, 09:57 AM~4560752
> *Taken by Los Neighbors in Chicago
> *


And another club here in California has that name.


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)




----------

